

Ask HN: Can we please stop editing stuff after you've received comments? - jacquesm

This is happening more and more often, people will say something, get a response and then change the meaning of their original comment to make it look like they said something different, leaving the 'child' commenter look like an idiot.<p>Be graceful, when you edit, at least add an 'edited' or better yet, leave it as it is an add your comments lower in the thread rather than revising your old ones.<p>This could also be an Ask PG: Can you please disable comment editing after a comment has received a child comment, or only allow appending but not editing.<p>Ditto for 'deletes'.
======
evo_9
This is a good suggestion - the tweak of not being able to edit once you've
received a 'child' comment is a good way to handle this kind of problem.
Should be easy to do to; I say yes, this is a good tweak.

Now if only we could get an option (check box in our profile perhaps) to have
links open in a new window by default, that would be great (I can't be the
only one to always cmd-clicks links to open them in a new tab can I?).

------
snprbob86
I think that comments which are edited should grow a little "history" link
which takes you to a bunch of timestamped versions of the comment.

